
It Takes a Village to Separate a Family - dantiberian
https://www.deps.co/blog/it-takes-a-village-to-separate-a-family/
======
test6554
When Mike Godwin came up with Godwin's law he just "wanted folks who glibly
compared someone else to Hitler to think a bit harder about the Holocaust."

~~~
tspike
Systematic separation of children from parents as a matter of policy does ring
some alarm bells.

~~~
EliRivers
The words being used as well. I recall that in the preparation for the Rwandan
genocide, the victim group was likened to vermin to dehumanise them
(cockroaches, if I recall).

------
himom
US immigration detention centers are now listed as concentration camps. It’s
also interesting a number of them privately-owned (ie GEO Group, etc.) and
also that many businesses, per article, enable their existence for blood
money.

It’s the opposite of virtue-signaling if you live and work for what’s right,
not out of what’s most expedient or wins popularity points, but out of
integrity. Too few people these days have the courage to think deeply and act
consistently regarding the big issues impact of their choices of consumption,
associations and work income. (Focusing too much on tiny issues would exclude
everyone.)

